# Travel to Spain with 5 month old dog, advice required



## Bill_H

Single handed travel to Spain, Portsmouth to Bilbao with 5month old dog, with onward travel to site in the south of Spain.
Should I even attempt it?
Dog will be vaccinated and chipped and all up to date with passport etc.
Dog will be 6 months on return trip.
My 3 year old has just been killed on a railway line, and I'm contemplating getting another of the same breed (Bedlington)which will be 5 months old at time of travel.
The ferry and cabin is already booked, also the site in Cabo de Gata, but I can cancel.

I can travel short days, and take a week to get there/back if needed.

Perhaps this is too much to expect of a dog of this age, advise needed.
Thanks


----------



## hogan

Cant see why not with lots of stops
But do read up on leishmania desease and the prossesionary caterpillar especially if you are here from feb onwards.


----------



## aldra

I cant see any problem Bill as long as you can fit in the Rabies Vac. I think they have to be 3 months old to start

As far as the journey all he/she will want is you and there is plenty of together time in a motor home

Did you manage to get a dog friendly cabin?

Hope it all works out

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe

I went to Spain alone with my dog. She was about 1 year old at the time. 

I'm not quite sure what your concern is, but here's a few tips from my trip. Don't do too much driving in one day, when there's only you and you also have to tire out the dog. Realistically, this is about the most driving I find you can do in one day when you are by yourself with a dog: 

between 8-9am walk your dog - take plenty of poo bags to last your whole trip 

9-10am have breakfast, pack up, fill up water, empty rubbish, pay up, get on your way 

10am - 1pm: a 3 hour drive - driving alone, make sure you have programmed your Satnav the night before, have a can of Red Bull or something to keep you awake while you drive, have some high energy sing along music. Pillow on passenger seat for dog, with harness plugged into the seat belt. Make sure you have one of those no spill water bowls so the dog can drink when he or she wants to. 

1pm - 2.30pm: have lunch somewhere along the way (if warm sit outside with dog), always ask the cafe or restaurant to bring a bowl of water for the dog, then walk the dog after lunch to get rid of more energy

2.30pm - 5.30pm - another 3 hour's drive to your site

5.30pm - check in, settle down, walk the dog again, have dinner, plan the next day's trip

10pm - bed! 

At 5 months old, your dog is likely to be teething, so probably best to take that bitter apple spray, and to be with your dog at all times. Put a dog blanket on your bed and sleep together, is my advice.


----------



## Bill_H

Thank you all for the positive answers, I wasn't sure if I was grasping at straws having already booked the ferry.
I lost Biscuit my bedlington terrier so recently - an excellent traveller - 500 miles a day without complaint, and a 10 week old pup in the offing to replace her.( will be 5 months old at time of departure)
So I've got 2-1/2 months to get it aquainted with travel, building up the distances travelled day by day.
Yes, I think I'll go for it, my first 'real' holiday for many years.
Your replies are the tonic I need.

The wealth of experience and willingness of site members to assist the less experienced is heartwarming.
Bill


----------



## HeatherChloe

Bill_H said:


> a 10 week old pup in the offing
> Bill


Photo?


----------



## aldra

Bill, I think you are well experienced, and biscuit would have agreed

Know you can never replace her but the new pup can help fill the gap

Shadow did for us as did several before him--all totally different (same breed- long haired German Shepherds) all equally loved

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam

As long as the passport thing is organised dates wise then go for it. You sound as if you are really looking forward to the trip. Your pup will enjoy it if you do, they are so good at picking up vibes. Plan your days as advised and enjoy each others company.

Biscuit would have approved.

New pup pictures necessary!

All the best

Sue


----------



## wakk44

We took our miniature schnauzer pup on holiday in the van at 14 weeks old.He was fine and didn't disgrace himself once.

Sam had only just got immunity from the inoculations so was able to go outside and socialise with other dogs.He had a great time and became a proper motorhome dog.

Sam looking for me at services.....................


----------



## Bill_H

Photos of new pup will be posted on Friday when I pick them up, yes 'them', 2 bedlington pups, 9 weeks old. I couldn't seperate them or resist them. My 3 years with Biscuit just stole my heart away for the breed.
No of course they won't ever replace her, and I wouldn't want them to, they are all unique, but I know what I can give to them, and I have seen what they are able to give back.
So, three of us off to Spain in February.
Thankyou
Bill


----------



## aldra

Brilliant     
Aldra


----------



## Suenliam

Brilliant twice over.

Biscuit certainly started something.

Well done and looking forward to puppy pictures

All the best 

Sue


----------



## hireme

Hi Bill
We lost our 11 tear old Sheppard on our return to the UK from 4 months in Europe, this was in January. His sister pined and lost all interest in life and so welcome Jensen another, but this time long haired Sheppard. 
He was 6 months in October when we left for our 4 month break and has taken to it like a duck to water. All the advise given is superb and as long as you are ever vigilant, there should be no problems.

Have an outstanding time
Regards
Tel

PS. Just herd of 2 dogs from our site here in Spain that have swallowed fish hooks whilst walking on the beach.


----------



## georgiemac

I am so pleased your are getting 2 new pups - going to be hard work though. Looking forward to seeing the pics - Marie


----------



## Bill_H

*Two little boys*

Here they are, picked them up earlier today, 10 weeks old.


----------



## Bill_H

pic 2


----------



## aldra

Bill,

They are so cute

Wont take them long to sort you out :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam

They look lovely and it didn't take them long to make themselves at home  

Congratulations.

Sue


----------



## georgiemac

Great pics - how cute, any names yet?


----------



## patp

Having just reared one pup not sure I would have gone for two 8O My my you are going to have your hands full :lol: .

The best thing we ever did was crate train our puppy. She absolutely adores her "den". Many times during the day or evening we miss her and then go to the bathroom to find her snoozing happily in her den. It collapses so it can be taken away with us. We don't have to worry about chewing etc while we are away from the van as she is safe in her comfy den.

Next best tip is to socialise, socialise and then socialise some more  Nothing worse than a dog that does not get on with other dogs and is fearful of strangers and new things. Puppy classes run by qualified people (APDT) are the best place to start. Squeeze in as much as you can before they are 12 weeks (the critical period) and then keep it up for at least the first year. We travelled to places where we would see plenty of dogs in order to fit in enough good experiences before she reached twelve weeks old.

We have a Whippet and they share some common ancestry with Bedlingtons I believe so I fully understand your choice :wink:


----------



## thieawin

remember to change your ferry booking as it will have been one dog and you now have two

Check with Vet what is earliest date for chip and rabies shots and get them done as soon after 01 January as possible to give time to check that chips have not "escaped". Remember under new and old regs the chip has to go in first and if it is "lost" you have to re vaccinate

Enjoy your break.

Not sure how fast you travel but I reckon I can do 9 hours per day at an average of 60mph whilst travelling with regular breaks for dog and me and meal breaks. I like to set off 08.00 to 09.00 so 500 miles per day, even with a 5 month old should be easily acheivable.

Agree that crate training is a good idea, it saves the pup from wandering and getting under your feet whilst driving and is probably safer than a belted harness, as long as the crate is secured. Pup will probably sleep. The rythm and road noise has that effect on our 3 JR's

I calculate its about 630 miles so you could do it in a day at a push if you had an early start. What time do you disembark?

If its the early morning arrival it is doable in one day at a push, if its the late afternoon/evening then a two or three hour drive on day 1 arrival would see you able to be on site by tea time on day 2 as long as you used AP and A (motorway standard)roads. If you wanted to meander on N roads give it three days, its harder driving on N roads and more to see and do, and slower.


----------



## mikeT

Hi Bill
We also use the site at Cabo .
No problem with the young dog sound like you have it under control.
We use Advotick as covers the dogs for sand fly where Frontline does not .
Also no problems with processionally caterpillar in this area there will be plenty of other UK dogs and owners on site also some good local vets there that speak english (we will be there about the 5th feb till June with our dog Tammy) We can also advise on a good vet to see for your return.

If you want a good site on the way down Camping Riaza is open all year and just off the A1 about one hour above Madrid we use it each time ACSI site €15 a night .
Its about 6/7hrs traveling from Riaza to the campsite if you would like any help with a route please PM me .
Regards Mike


----------



## mikeT

thieawin said:


> remember to change your ferry booking as it will have been one dog and you now have two
> 
> Agree that crate training is a good idea, it saves the pup from wandering and getting under your feet whilst driving and is probably safer than a belted harness, as long as the crate is secured. Pup will probably sleep. The rythm and road noise has that effect on our 3 JR's


Hi 
We were pulled over back last year for a spot check by the local police just out side Cabo de Gata Spain 
as out dog jumped up out of her basket that we keep between the front seats, to the window whilst I spoke to the officer by the way he spoke perfect english and informed me that dogs must be kept in a cage or on there leads whilst driving a camper van to prevent them getting under your feet whilst driving.
The way he spoke I think it could be unlawful not to do so since then we always keep our dog on her lead hooked over the arm rest. 
Mike


----------

